# Cruise for my Grandad



## FishermanJames

Hi guys, back in the day, my Grandad used to be a member of the Royal Navy. It's his birthday coming up so would love to surprise him with a cruise or something similar. Money's not really a problem so nothing really is out of the question. Any suggestions on what we could do for him would be much appreciated


----------



## Tsujima

There are a few high-quality cruise-liners if you look around; depending on how much money you're able to throw at it.

I think cruise.co.uk have a fair few options.


----------



## FishermanJames

Tsujima said:


> There are a few high-quality cruise-liners if you look around; depending on how much money you're able to throw at it.
> 
> I think cruise.co.uk have a fair few options.


Thanks for the quick reply  Will take a look at that website. Have any suggestions though, I mean have you been on any yourself?


----------



## FishermanJames

Would love something that provides a bit of nostalgia for my Grandad as well (if that's possible on these modern day liners haha!)


----------



## JoeQ

If money is not a problem and, as it's your grandad, presumably he has plenty of time, how about a cruise on a cargo ship. May be more interesting than a passenger ship.

http://www.freightercruises.com/voyages.php#World_Cruises

http://www.cruisepeople.co.uk/freighters.htm


----------



## FishermanJames

JoeQ said:


> If money is not a problem and, as it's your grandad, presumably he has plenty of time, how about a cruise on a cargo ship. May be more interesting than a passenger ship.
> 
> http://www.freightercruises.com/voyages.php#World_Cruises
> 
> http://www.cruisepeople.co.uk/freighters.htm


These look great! Will definitely take a look at these and see what the rest of the family has to say. 
Just looking at the Cruise website that was suggested earlier and found these two 'higher quality' lines. Has anyone ever traveled with any of these. Looking at the reviews they look quite good Oceania Reviews and Holland America Reviews


----------



## R58484956

Why not contact "SAGA" for the over 60's pick up from home and deliver back, also includes insurance which can be quite expensive for OAP's.


----------



## FishermanJames

R58484956 said:


> Why not contact "SAGA" for the over 60's pick up from home and deliver back, also includes insurance which can be quite expensive for OAP's.


Yeah, I've already spoken to them thanks  Just waiting to hear back of them on what they can offer. Just booked a visit too an old naval ship which should be interesting!


----------



## Pompeyfan

James

You may get a few ideas by joining Cruises & Cruises here on SN http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/forumdisplay.php?f=386

My advice for first time cruisers for what it is worth is to go along to your local travel agency especially if for another person from your grandfathers era who may not be so keen on the modern giant cruise ships. A decent travel agent should point you in the right direction if you explain the situation.

Since your Grandfather was in the Royal Navy, a lot of smaller cruise ships go out of Portsmouth these days, so he would see naval ships on departure and on return. Saga has been mentioned. Well, Saga Ruby is back in Portsmouth on 27th April. Other cruise ships use the port such as Fred Olsen Boudicca. 

Good luck, and welcome to SN by the way. Any further questions, please ask.


----------



## FishermanJames

Pompeyfan said:


> james
> 
> You may get a few ideas by joining Cruises & Cruises here on SN http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/forumdisplay.php?f=386
> 
> My advice for first time cruisers for what it is worth is to go along to your local travel agency especially if for another person from your grandfathers era who may not be so keen on the modern giant cruise ships. A decent travel agent should point you in the right direction if you explain the situation.
> 
> Since your Grandfather was in the Royal Navy, a lot of smaller cruise ships go out of Portsmouth these days, so he would see naval ships on departure and on return. Saga has been mentioned. Well, Saga Ruby is back in Portsmouth on 27th April. Other cruise ships use the port such as Fred Olsen Boudicca.
> 
> Good luck, and welcome to SN by the way. Any further questions, please ask.


Thanks for your quick and very informative reply! Got a few cruise companies calling me back shortly to sort something out. Thanks guys for all your help so quickly


----------



## Mad Landsman

If he wants to actually feel as though he on a ship and wants to 'talk ship' then the BIG cruise ships are not such a good idea. My wife loves the big floating hotels so that is what we go with, but one has to work hard to see anything of the actual ship. 
Unless I go on my own, a trip on a freighter is out of the question for me, but it sounds ideal for your job. See http://www.strandtravelltd.co.uk/

At the smaller end The Lord of the Glens is a great wee ship, highly recommended, or one stage up for the Hebridean Princess.
On these vessels they not only let you see those parts of the ship that are strictly out of bounds on big modern cruise ships but they might even let you get your hands dirty if you really want to.


----------



## sidsal

I wouod look up Fred Olsen on Google - or preferably ring them up. There are some amazingly reasonable offers at present. Miles cheaper than Saga who, in my opinion are far too expensive. Fred Olsen have some offers at the moment - Dubai to Uk, Far East to Dubai etc. 2o days or thereabouts with outside cabins aroiund the £1600 mark including flights.


----------



## FishermanJames

sidsal said:


> I wouod look up Fred Olsen on Google - or preferably ring them up. There are some amazingly reasonable offers at present. Miles cheaper than Saga who, in my opinion are far too expensive. Fred Olsen have some offers at the moment - Dubai to Uk, Far East to Dubai etc. 2o days or thereabouts with outside cabins aroiund the £1600 mark including flights.


Just had a quote back from Saga, much more expensive than the others quoted me. Don't want to really go directly through the company itself, would rather book with a travel agent. My next step is going to www.Cruise.co.uk Has anyone booked through them before? Thanks (Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## gdynia

If you grand father is after Nostalgia take a look at Star Cruises out in SE Asia they go to alot of the old working ports


----------



## Sister Eleff

James I would suggest you try to run it past him first in some oblique way. Just because he was in the RN in his earlier years, a floating block of flats may not be his idea of heaven! Another issue is; if he has any middle ear problems (which can quietly develop with increased age) a deck, moving beneath his feet, could cause balance problems. The Lord of the Glens sounds the best option to me.


----------



## Erimus

Best European cruise we have had was Baltic & St Petersburg

Many cruise lines go there, personally I would discount Saga anyway on expense....but having been on both Independence of the Seas and Celebrity Eclipse this past year I would reckon that most of the non-school holiday cruisers are 65 plus....and these are defined as large resort ships. 

geoff


----------



## FishermanJames

Thanks for all the great suggestions guys! Think I've sorted something out for him now. Going to be a great suprise!


----------



## R396040

Maybe other members might remember in more detail ? A couple of times I remember seeing advertised in nautical publications (Ships Monthly/Sea Breezes ? ) cruise which were directed at ex seafarers on one of the smaller cruise ships Discovery ?/ This was maybe a couple of years back. The theme of the cruise was nautical which could be more suitable. Must admit these huge overcrowded cruise " hotels" with just a few hours in port are not my cup of tea but thats just my opinion. Cargo ships are even more expensive these days than the cruise liners.
Hope you find something for him that he enjoys.
Cheers 
Stuart


----------



## gkh151

Why don't you do some research into the ships he sailed on and find out where they went while he was on board. Then you could look for cruises that sail in that area. It may be a bit more nostalgic for him.

Regards.
Graham


----------



## john g

If you want British then P&O , Fred Olson or Saga all go from UK ports if you don't want to fly....avoid anything with more than 2000 "guests" . Costa, Carnival and others tend to be "multi cultural" and full of glitz. Its worth remembering the western med is totally suffed with cruise ships in every port.Cunard still has a sort of class rating if I'm not mistaken if that bothers you.


----------



## woodend

I have 'done' two 'maritime memories' cruises on the DISCOVERY and thoroughly enjoyed both of them. She is just the right size about 550 'guests'. Received the new itinerary a few weeks ago and they are now going to use another ship. Google SNOWBOW or MARITIME MEMORIES cruises and it should see you right.


----------

